# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: Left side cannot be assigned to

## hadisalahi2

با سلام مجدد

باز هم مشکل قبلی و عدم سازگاری نسخه های کامپوننت
در فایلی که براتون میفرستم در خط های زیر خطایی که نوشتم رو میده
نحوه استفاده از این کد ها و تغییر اون در XE2 چطوریه؟
    Byte(Dest^) := fOwner.GammaTable[pByte(Longint(Src) + 2)^]; inc(Dest);
    Byte(Dest^) := fOwner.GammaTable[pByte(Longint(Src) + 1)^]; inc(Dest);
    Byte(Dest^) := fOwner.GammaTable[pByte(Longint(Src)    )^]; inc(Dest);

خطا:
[DCC Error] pngimage.pas(2769): E2064 Left side cannot be assigned to

خود کامپوننت رو هم ارسال میکنم
اگه برای XE2 هم یک جوانمرد انجام بده که تا آخر عمر دعاش میکنم :خجالت: 

از آدرس زیر کامژوننت رو دانلود کنید:
http://uploadtak.com/images/m9361_TPNGImagerar.rar

----------


## hadisalahi2

اساتید بزرگ
یکی نیست بگه ٰ این کد رو توی XE2 باید به چه شکلی تغییر بدیم؟

----------

